# Anyone Have OR Tried? Duracable



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever owned or presently uses a DURACABLE machine? Specifically a DM55 Thinking about buying one. Looks interesting due to its option of turning speeds and advertises "easy drum" removal? spartan also adv that on the 2001 machine,not so true. Anyway I think Rooter Rooter owns this company but, I dont see them on any R/R trucks in my area, makes me wonder why. I also like the direct drive offered on this machine,vs belt drive on most others this size. Very curious to hear comments on this company from anyone who has owned one. I know there not cheap but, nothing good is. Except me Thanks


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Intro maybe? Its an ice breaker of sorts, just so we can get to know you and what code you use. Then we can talk machines.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rainman said:


> Has anyone ever owned or presently uses a DURACABLE machine? Specifically a DM55 Thinking about buying one. Looks interesting due to its option of turning speeds and advertises "easy drum" removal? spartan also adv that on the 2001 machine,not so true. Anyway I think Rooter Rooter owns this company but, I dont see them on any R/R trucks in my area, makes me wonder why. I also like the direct drive offered on this machine,vs belt drive on most others this size. Very curious to hear comments on this company from anyone who has owned one. I know there not cheap but, nothing good is. Except me Thanks


 

I have the largest mainline machine Duracable makes, I use spartan cables, because duracable cables suck.

Now, the machine, I have had it about 9 years, the only thing I ever replaced was the feeder, and that was probably just the barrings I had to replace, but I went all the way.

The drum turns about 220 rpms per minute, I get it serviced once a year to get the belt tightened. Quiet and enclosed drum, its on a sled, so I life the rear end and slid it into the van.

Good machine.!


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Duracable is owned by Roto Rooter. Don't get me started on that relationship... 

I own 3 duracable sewer machines (3" - 6") of various vintages, antique to less than 4 years old.

I like the machines, easy to get in and out of van. simple and reliable. 
Keep lubed and maintained. I see no reason to ever change. They're great moneymakers, as any drain machine is.

Total


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I used to use them years ago before I got a good machine...
I don't think even the Roto Rooter guys use them things anymore...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I just added a DM55 to my van I had used them in the past new one has an extendable dolly built into sled nice little upgrade they made. It is a big unit hard to get into some places. Their cable is ok not the best but if you have have run cables for years you will be fine with it. the frame is lighter now. We used to call this unit the back breaker. If you do alot of your work in the city narrow wheels are good if you do more rural area's whide wheels are the way to go. Over all its a good machine I don't like the upright machines they wobble alot on uneaven ground.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Roto Rooter here doesn't use their mainline machines, but I think they got some of their smaller machines.

They do order their cable though. I think he said they use the diamond flex or something. I don't see it on their site, it may be the oil tempered


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*Its a good Machine*

No matter what machine you get you will always wish you got the other
Every machine has its pro's and cons I use many machines each do a type of drain set up better than the other.
I guess the best would be the ones of the future that carry themselves
And save our backs.


----------



## ronnie aiello (Jun 15, 2011)

*roto rooter man*



rainman said:


> Has anyone ever owned or presently uses a DURACABLE machine? Specifically a DM55 Thinking about buying one. Looks interesting due to its option of turning speeds and advertises "easy drum" removal? spartan also adv that on the 2001 machine,not so true. Anyway I think Rooter Rooter owns this company but, I dont see them on any R/R trucks in my area, makes me wonder why. I also like the direct drive offered on this machine,vs belt drive on most others this size. Very curious to hear comments on this company from anyone who has owned one. I know there not cheap but, nothing good is. Except me Thanks


yes. i have one it is a have good machine. i have work at roto rooter for 20 years. its made here in the usa. sparton is no longer made in usa. but the dm 55 is the one to buy. and yes roto rooter owns durcabie. there are some machine s that duracable will not sale to you. :thumbsup: dayton ohio


----------



## ronnie aiello (Jun 15, 2011)

*roto rooter man*



Green Country said:


> Roto Rooter here doesn't use their mainline machines, but I think they got some of their smaller machines.
> 
> They do order their cable though. I think he said they use the diamond flex or something. I don't see it on their site, it may be the oil tempered


 no i work at hhp roto rooter here in dayton ohio. its the some machines as a duracabie.yes if you used a jr. smaller machine . i would stop calling them.


----------



## ronnie aiello (Jun 15, 2011)

*roto rooter man*



Redwood said:


> I used to use them years ago before I got a good machine...
> I don't think even the Roto Rooter guys use them things anymore...


yes we do.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Got a dm150, love the machine, though I haven't used any other brand, so I have no experience to compare it to


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ronnie aiello said:


> sparton is no longer made in usa.




http://www.spartantool.com/about-pages-4.php


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

*dm55*

I have an old one no feed, i just replaced it w/ a ridgid k60 . it worked great. I got tired of hauling it, the 60 has bin able to do everything and more.:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ronnie aiello said:


> yes. i have one it is a have good machine. i have work at roto rooter for 20 years. its made here in the usa. sparton is no longer made in usa. but the dm 55 is the one to buy. and yes roto rooter owns durcabie. there are some machine s that duracable will not sale to you. :thumbsup: dayton ohio


Thats funny all the brand new Spartans I see have the Proudly made in the USA stickers on them.

Marvin at AJ Coleman which sells Duracable machines along with Ridgid, Spartan, Eel, Marco, Flexi Cleaner, and many other machines. He has pointed out to me working on the Duracable machines is a royal pain in the ass. Their gear box and motor assembly is a pain to get into.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pipe doc said:


> I have an old one no feed, i just replaced it w/ a ridgid k60 . it worked great. I got tired of hauling it, the 60 has bin able to do everything and more.:thumbup:


My k60 we got it new nothing but problems :whistling2:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

pipe doc said:


> I have an old one no feed, i just replaced it w/ a ridgid k60 . it worked great. I got tired of hauling it, the 60 has bin able to do everything and more.:thumbup:



I thought your K-Silly was pretty much DOA ?


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> My k60 we got it new nothing but problems :whistling2:


what problems? did you get them fixed? I had a clutch alignment issue. now the overload is popping . that said it is great to carry into a basement ,it fits on my truck, and cleans 1 1/2" to 4" w/ the same cable. now if it will just run.:wallbash:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

pipe doc said:


> and cleans 1 1/2" to 4" w/ the same cable




Really ?


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Really ?


yes 7/8 with spring end and a little bend i dropped it into a cross on back to back lavs used it on a hard grease an hour later in 4"


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=BAA81A5464BC44DDB7099051F91AB361 as far as I know these are made in Santa Fe Springs calif http://www.gorlitz.com/default.asp


----------



## bullheadedfish (Feb 29, 2012)

well i love their equipment i hate electric eel ridgids are too light and dance all over the floor spartans are god awful heavy duracable carry different there not top heavy like a standup machine plenty of power and they will last a long time i had one that was 20+ years old and still worked like a champ


----------



## Santa Fe (Oct 28, 2012)

*Dm55*

I'm new here, but I found you all while looking for a good machine. I recently bought my Duracable DM55 and I love it. It is a good, well made machine. It is a good idea to also buy the loading ramp- it helps.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> My k60 we got it new nothing but problems :whistling2:


 







What kinds of problems? I thought they came with a lifetime warranty?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

K-50 Sectional Machine
K-60 Sectional Machine
K-1500 Sectional Machine
K-1500SP Sectional Machine
K-1500G Sectional Machine
. 
Featuresinstantly, no overrun to kink or /2 HP motor.







CSA approved.







Approved to UL standards (NRTLC).
K-60SP-SE Includes







K-60SP Machine.







A-1 Operator’s Mitt.







A-60-12 Rear Guide Hose.







A-62 Cable Kit, includes:
– A-8 Cable Carrier.
– Five Sections Of C-10, 7/8" Cable, Total 75 Feet.







A-61 Tool Kit, includes:
– T-101 Straight Auger.
– T-102 Funnel Auger.
– T-107 Spade Cutter.
– T-125 Retrieving Auger.
– T-150-1 Sharktooth Cutter.
– A-3 Tool Box.
– A-12 Pin Key.
*Click here to view Cables and Accessories*


​


----------

